# It's Official!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I feel like we're old family members by now - not newbies --- but now its official!!!

After an amazingly good PDI / dealer responses to a few punch list items / excellent customer serive / etc, Puff the Magic Trailer now lives by the Pond !!!



































Just to make the journey complete - we did have our first snow (flakes) Saturday as she was being brought home









The Hensley is installed (b/c still needs to go in) and DMV registration will happen later this week (so we haven't had her on the road yet). We did plug her into the house power - so had lights, etc. and she arrived already winterized so there won't be any camping this fall. But we did enjoy a few adult beverages while sitting inside OUR NEW TRAILER (and will be "campling" in the yard next weekend) !!!!

Oh yeah - and did our first mods ---- mud dauber screen guard installed on furnace vent. For those of you who don't know "Mud Daubers" - they're wasps that build very dense mud nests (some of them can be pretty big) in any protected opening they can find !!! Mod was a small thing - but saves BIG money by saving the furnace !!!

So - THANKS to all for everything !!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wolfwood,

Congrats on getting your new house home! Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, I love these online parties. Congrats.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sunny sunny sunny *Wolfwood, Congratulations on the new Outback!* sunny sunny sunny 
Yee Haw!!!

You are going to have a great time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Wolfwood,

Yahoo!! Congrats to a fellow Hensley Outbacker! Can't wait to hear tales of your first adventures!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

103 posts later the Outback arrives not a minute too soon! Enjoy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

California Jim said:


> 103 posts later the Outback arrives not a minute too soon! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and every one of them taught us a little bit more!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, you should be required to have at least 100 posts before you take delivery!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

congrats on the new Outback Wolfwood. Now I'll know to look an Outback fiver at some of the games next year.







Do you ever make any down in lower NE?

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> congrats on the new Outback Wolfwood. Now I'll know to look an Outback fiver at some of the games next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim - I'll bet there's at least 1 piper with an OB 5'er....but 'fraid it won't be us.







We've got the 25RSS





















(spoken with great pride while beaming from ear to ear) !!! We haven't been to any games south of NH - yet .... but this was only the 1st year. My dad's still in Norwalk







so I'm sure we'll be bringing Puff down there at some point - - - besides, gotta go thru there to get pretty much any place else South or West (just can't wait to tow in that traffic!!







)

I know you're new to the Piping-set, too - but any plans to come North next year? NH School of Scottish Arts (NHSSA) hosts & is the honor band at the 1st Games of the year in Greenfield, NH (the "NH Indoor Games" - all music & dance). The Canada Games in Maxville & Montreal are early August (good fun! great beer! 300+ pipers on the field for the massed bands!!!) and then 2-day games in Hopkinton, NH in Sept. (hosts = NHScot / honor band = NHSSA). Several smaller ones scattered around + parades, etc. Let us know - - - and give us a shout if you ever need a place to stop over or just take a break in the North country ..... we're straight up 95 (or 91 to 290 to 495 - depending on how you come) and are definitely TT- + piper- friendly.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad everything went well
And its finally home
















Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad everything went well. Enjoy your new Outback!!!

Mike


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on the Outback







. I know how it feels to finally get her home and start playing with her. I know you and your family will have some great times camping. As for this site it is unreal. I have learned so much and will learn much more. Happy camping.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks all - I'm on my home now to tuck her in! Its actually 60* here NOW - at 5:45pm !!!! That's warmer than its been in a month....and its a 'school night'







so the boss says no camping in the yard for me tonight. shy Sheeeeesh !!! It's like opening the best present just before being sent to bed on Christmas night -


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats, Wolfwood! The wait was well worth a fantastic Outback. Enjoy!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

woolfwood action

congrats on a sucessful delivery and pdi









now the party begins























darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!

Now that your e-camping is complete, get out and enjoy your new Outback














.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

congrats and enjoy!!! I am interested to know how the hensley will pull and work w/ the 4-runner and trailer. please keep us informed. good luck!


----------

